# Hot Auction/Craigslist/Find Thread (ERGs Only!)



## Galius

Just was browsing and thought I would give a heads up to anyone looking to buy one of these. Likely $100 cheaper than buying through anywhere else

Schecter Damien Elite 8 Electric Guitar with EMG 808 - eBay (item 300414636933 end time Apr-12-10 08:50:42 PDT)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I will buy a demon 7fr for 650...damn I hate my country.


----------



## Origin

WHY did I just spend ALL my money and commit more to stupidass tuition

WHY

Graghhh. That would tide me over quite ably til I could get a 2228. Gas


----------



## Defsan

Free shipping worldwide? I might just get it instead of an RGA8.

EDIT: How different is it from the RGA8?


----------



## Galius

Defsan said:


> Free shipping worldwide? I might just get it instead of an RGA8.
> 
> EDIT: How different is it from the RGA8?


 
I know the neck is a bit thicker, and the scale is 1/2 inch different. I wasnt happy with the feel of the shorter scale on my old schecter 8, but that was just me. Either way it looks like a nice affordable option.


----------



## Defsan

Galius said:


> I know the neck is a bit thicker, and the scale is 1/2 inch different. I wasnt happy with the feel of the shorter scale on my old schecter 8, but that was just me. Either way it looks like a nice affordable option.


Indeed it does, especially for someone with little money and talent like me. One thing I noticed was that the heel on the back of the neck looks so big. Does that hinder soloing on the high frets at all?


----------



## Galius

Defsan said:


> Indeed it does, especially for someone with little money and talent like me. One thing I noticed was that the heel on the back of the neck looks so big. Does that hinder soloing on the high frets at all?


 
The one I had set neck so I wouldnt know on this one. Looks like the auction just ended though.


----------



## Defsan

Galius said:


> The one I had set neck so I wouldnt know on this one. Looks like the auction just ended though.


It did, and it wasn't me. Back to dreaming of an RGA8


----------



## schecterelite8

bought the schecter damien elite 8 about 3 months ago and turns out not to be that bad. if you go from a six to an 8 it seems to be a little diffucult a first. try using a seven for a while then give it a shot.


----------



## schecterelite8

its not all that bad but at some points you can feel your hand stretch little more than it's suppose to. ive played the ibanez rg2228 and the neck on it is terrific. I heard the rg8 is has that same feel. Cheaper than the bullshit rg2228. Good guitar but overpriced. Dont go with the schecter 8. Very uneasy feel to it. Go with the ibanez or the agile intrepid.


----------



## chucknorrishred

if uve never played a bass guitar then the transition will take a lil time but if u play bass then its not that big a deal. ive played on a 6 sting bass for about 2 1/2 yrs befor i pawned if for bill money then lost it


----------



## AmishRefugee

schecterelite8 said:


> its not all that bad but at some points you can feel your hand stretch little more than it's suppose to. ive played the ibanez rg2228 and the neck on it is terrific. I heard the rg8 is has that same feel. Cheaper than the bullshit rg2228. Good guitar but overpriced. Dont go with the schecter 8. Very uneasy feel to it. Go with the ibanez or the agile intrepid.



you're name is schecterelite8 and you're _not_ recommending it??

I'm perfectly happy with the elite 8's neck, other than the fact it's a bolt on


----------



## djpharoah

Seeing as how ERG are gaining popularity and there are now quite a few available online and on Craigslist I've decided that ERG followers require their own thread.

So please post in here all the eBay/Craigslist/Steals whatever/wherever you can find them.

-M


----------



## ralphy1976

in the UK SC-608b

Ltd Sc-608B 8 String Guitar on eBay (end time 07-May-10 20:11:06 BST)


----------



## metulkult

Ibanez RG2228, 8-String Guitar

RG2228 in vancouver, bc. for $ 1000.


----------



## Nonservium

Agile Septor 828MN NAT *ASH* In DFW, TX. I'd buy it but I can't afford it right now. Hopefully one of you local cat's will see it and hop on it. I double checked with the dude, it's the exact guitar in the Rondo link he posted. Good luck!


----------



## Galius

Nonservium said:


> Agile Septor 828MN NAT *ASH* In DFW, TX. I'd buy it but I can't afford it right now. Hopefully one of you local cat's will see it and hop on it. I double checked with the dude, it's the exact guitar in the Rondo link he posted. Good luck!


 

Ugh....but hes kinda trying to rip someone off. These were $625 +shipping for the first run so he only really paid like $650


----------



## Nonservium

I see. Well that sucks, I find alot of these morons on craigslist are tryin to get rich off one sale. It's rather annoying. =\

There was a dude tryin to sell the $399 7 string Ibanez for $450 earlier this week.


----------



## clintsal

Am I missing something, or is this overpriced? 
Custom 8 STRING Kahler Pro Dual EMG's -The 2228 KILLER! - eBay (item 130388560842 end time May-10-10 22:35:23 PDT)


A new interceptor pro direct from rondo is only $999
Agile Interceptor Pro 827 MN Nat Satin (Deposit for September 2010) at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Customisbetter

^Its a ripoff but its also kinda rare. that is a real Mahogany one.


----------



## El Caco

Keep in mind that custom prices add at least 50% to the base price so if you wanted to order that same guitar it would cost over $1500.


----------



## jymellis

10 string b.c.rich!

bc rich bich 10 ten string


----------



## Explorer

clintsal said:


> Am I missing something, or is this overpriced?
> (deleted link to "Custom 8 STRING Kahler Pro Dual EMG's -The 2228 KILLER!)
> A new interceptor pro direct from rondo is only $999
> Agile Interceptor Pro 827 MN Nat Satin (Deposit for September 2010) at RondoMusic.com





Customisbetter said:


> ^Its a ripoff but its also kinda rare. that is a real Mahogany one.





s7eve said:


> Keep in mind that custom prices add at least 50% to the base price so if you wanted to order that same guitar it would cost over $1500.



I thought the difference between the normal and pro models was a bolt-on neck versus a neck-through-body, in which case the guitar in question would not be a pro. If it were a custom, it would have cost around $1k to $1.1k, not $1.5k....


----------



## El Caco

Your maths is wrong, even if we wanted to pretend this was based on a standard Interceptor 827 model it would put it at a minimum of $1200+ for just a slight cosmetic change

Rondo Music Custom Order Guitars



> In general, you can assume minor modifications to existing models will add over 50% to the price of the item. For example, ordering a custom AL-3000 and changing just one attribute from the standard model, say the color, would cost over $585.00



However this is not a slight cosmetic change to a Interceptor 827, it has upgraded pups and a matching mahogany veneer on the headstock. So we can either assume that the price was based on a Pro model with a bolt on neck which according to the custom pricing info would have started at $1500 or it was based on the standard model and the price would have started at $1200 + EMG's + mahogany veneer on headstock which would work out at $1450+

You can argue the price is too expensive but it's Rondo who has set those custom prices. Either way that listing has finished now.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Ibanez RG 2228 with Cold Sweats in LA for $1200 OBO, someone grab it!

RG 2228 Ibanez 8 string FS


----------



## Richardscuro

Great deal for a 8 string schecter ATX in Olympia WA $550!


----------



## TMM

OMFG, someone buy this. NAO.

Fanned-fret 8 string Wes Lambe Guitar - eBay (item 250647563047 end time Jul-08-10 11:16:11 PDT)


----------



## Customisbetter

^Straight pickups oh it must be pure fail.


----------



## cyril v

anyone from jersey... pick this thing up, looks killer! I'm not sure if thats a decent price for these or not, but it's $200 off retail.

ESP/LTD FM-408 Eight String


----------



## mattofvengeance

Hilarious auction is hilarious

Ibanez Custom RGA8 8 String Guitar w Zebrawood Body - eBay (item 180518620272 end time Jun-12-10 19:54:09 PDT)


----------



## ralphy1976

hang on i am going to pm Jym....since he is the Sinsi resident here!!!


----------



## Might-is-Right

8 String Guitar - Ibanez RG2228


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Nonservium said:


> I see. Well that sucks, I find alot of these morons on craigslist are tryin to get rich off one sale. It's rather annoying. =\
> 
> There was a dude tryin to sell the $399 7 string Ibanez for $450 earlier this week.



I once saw someone post a 7321 (or earlier equivalent) and claim that it was a "very rare" guitar and was asking 6-700$ for it... absolutely disgraceful. Plainly was not a true 7-player, and just a total git.

On the plus side, most of the 'nice' Ibby 7's on ebay seem to be appropriately and reasonably priced. Has anyone seen that RG7 j-custom with the vine of life? Absolutely beautiful... been listed repeatedly (no sale, obviously) but a beautiful guitar nonetheless.


----------



## Izebecool

Heres a great deal on musiciansfriend for a very lightly used RGA8. It only has a few light marks on the back. 

They usually go for $799 new this one is selling for $639. Good chance to save $160. 

Buy Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## jymellis

zebrawood 8 string on my local craigslist

Ibanez 8 String w Custom Zebrawood Body


----------



## mattofvengeance

jymellis said:


> zebrawood 8 string on my local craigslist
> 
> Ibanez 8 String w Custom Zebrawood Body



That thing looks really sexy. If I'm not mistaken, he's had that on ebay for obscene prices.


----------



## matty2fatty

Hey, just thought I'd let people know this is on in their deal section, 300 bucks off normal for $699, seems like a good deal

Buy ESP LTD FM-418 8 String Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

edit: my bad on the wrong thread, I didn't realize there was a dedicated thread for this


----------



## sevenstringj

Considering they're not even made in Korea anymore, $699 is what it should've been all along.


----------



## technomancer

Should be in the stickied Hot Deals / Auctions / etc in the ERG section


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Novax Charlie Hunter 8-String Guitar, Custom-Made XLNT - eBay (item 160484838732 end time Sep-26-10 15:09:34 PDT)

Fanned fret Novax 8 string, apparently it's a custom. The pickups look...interesting, I've never really seen split coils on anything other than a bass.


----------



## Customisbetter

^Its not a guitar, its a Hybrid instrument. Using components of both a guitar and a bass.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Customisbetter said:


> ^Its not a guitar, its a Hybrid instrument. Using components of both a guitar and a bass.



That explains the pickups and the three bass tuners. 

It would still belong in the ERG auction thread, though, right?


----------



## Customisbetter

^Yes.


----------



## Wookieslayer

2 of these Schecter Spine 8's for sale on ebay...$579.99+$25 shipping... these are $850 on musiciansfriend!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## bostjan

Wookieslayer said:


> 2 of these Schecter Spine 8's for sale on ebay...$579.99+$25 shipping... these are $850 on musiciansfriend!
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



Listing is not working for me.


----------



## Wookieslayer

try now? 
SCHECTER DEVIL SPINE 8 STRING GUITAR - weekend sale! - eBay (item 180565003016 end time Oct-22-10 21:48:11 PDT)


----------



## jymellis

agile intrepid pro 8 string for $500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

intrepid pro Agile guitar 8 string


----------



## ixlramp

I found it here on Guitarz blog

For sale here on Ebay UK

... and yes Fripp himself has tried it out.


----------



## bigchocolateman

There is an interceptor pro 30 inch scale on guitar centers used stuff for 700 bucks.

Just search 106135238 in the used section


----------



## davidb1986

Schecter Damien Elite Diamond Series Electric Guitar - eBay (item 320621530927 end time Nov-28-10 19:00:00 PST)
Here is the link to the Schecter Damien Elite 8 that I got for $300. It was a pawnshop auction and he had labeled it a 12 string.


----------



## clintsal

8-string Ibanez Prestige RG2228 guitar flat black with hard shell case

Think the paint job is any good?


----------



## heilarkyguitar

clintsal said:


> 8-string Ibanez Prestige RG2228 guitar flat black with hard shell case
> 
> Think the paint job is any good?


 
curious about this also


----------



## arsonist

clintsal said:


> 8-string Ibanez Prestige RG2228 guitar flat black with hard shell case
> 
> Think the paint job is any good?



*skeptic*

Idunnoman... those grainy-ass pics are a bit suspicious... I mean I highly doubt that it would be impossible to take at least a 3 megapixel pic up close with a cell phone...
If you're interested in this instrument, i'd ask for a high-quality close-up picture of the paintjob on the body from at least 2 angles, and maybe one of the headstock.
That's just my 's


----------



## cyril v

Taylor Baritone 8 string Custom Shop

Just found this a second ago. Beautiful.


----------



## Murdstone

cyril v said:


> Taylor Baritone 8 string Custom Shop
> 
> Just found this a second ago. Beautiful.



Got my hopes up, I thought it was single-coursed.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

Ibanez RG Prestige RG2228 8-String Electric Guitar Mint - eBay (item 130490485617 end time Mar-05-11 21:29:08 PST) 
They clam its Rusty Cooley's


----------



## heilarkyguitar

Jackson Custom Shop 2011 NAMM 8 String Soloist Guitar - eBay (item 260733813240 end time Mar-08-11 21:59:18 PST)


----------



## kasso99

For you Canucks, sale started a week ago

SCHECTER BLACKJACK C8AX ,8 STRING GUITAR FOR SALE! - Moncton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Moncton Canada.

950.00 in Canada dollars maybe?


----------



## HRKofHOD

Anyone want a 9 string?

Agile 9 string (Rondo music ERG) on eBay (end time 15-May-11 18:00:51 BST)


----------



## Nonservium

I'm pretty sure this one won't be up long but goddamit, I've never wanted to pawn half the shit I own so bad in my life. Someone, one of you, please, get this thing.

Ibanez RG2228 Custom


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fuck. Do want. :|


----------



## rekab

Damn you,
I'm talking to him now.. hoping no one had noticed it lol



Nonservium said:


> I'm pretty sure this one won't be up long but goddamit, I've never wanted to pawn half the shit I own so bad in my life. Someone, one of you, please, get this thing.
> 
> Ibanez RG2228 Custom


----------



## Nonservium

rekab said:


> Damn you,
> I'm talking to him now.. hoping no one had noticed it lol



LOL if its on Craigslist, I'll see it.


----------



## ahull123

Looks like an rga8 to me? eq switch selector?... check the serial number model stamp on back of headstock, don't race out to waste your money, if it is an RGA you would be paying a premium just for who owned it... I could be wrong though....


----------



## SenorDingDong

RG2228 with case $1200

Guitar Center used gear, type in 8str under the search.


----------



## Djent

RG2228 w/ OHSC
$989 buy it now
IBANEZ PRESTIG (RG2228) 8-STRING ELECTRIC GUITAR/#FGE | eBay


----------



## rekab

500 Free shipping
Auction # 190551897659
Schecter Damien Elite 8 String Electric Guitar Crimson | eBay


----------



## Rorschach

check this one out

View topic - SB8-1 *SATAEV BARITONE 8* CRAFTER PROTOTYPE :: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses

Built by the same guy who built mine.


----------



## Superwoodle

If it hasn't been posted anywhere else, Left Handed Omen 8

Schecter Omen-8 8-String LH Electric Guitar Black | eBay


----------



## TJV

Somebody in US buy this. RGA8 480 USD. I think it's cheap.

Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar | eBay


----------



## Guamskyy

valkkio said:


> Somebody in US buy this. RGA8 480 USD. I think it's cheap.
> 
> Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar | eBay



I guess they're clearing out the old RGA8's because of this years model. Even though I'm lefty, if another one pops up for sale with that price, I'm getting it for the neck, the bridge, and have someone make me a custom locking nut


----------



## XEN

Santucci Treblebass

10 string - guitar and bass on one neck.


----------



## iff

Silly fucking deal - Intrepid 8 - single EMG808 - $300

Agile Intrepid 8 Pro 8 string guitar - Ontario Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.


----------



## brutalwizard

ESP LTD 8 String Guitar

not really that crazy, but really odd its in my area.


----------



## jfloyd1879

I guy an hour away is selling an Agile Intrepid Pro 828 MN Nat for $550. I'm kind of hesistant due to it having only one pickup (EMG 808 in bridge), and the fact that I am not a huge fan of the color. Do you guys think I should just buy a septor from rondomusic for $660 to get the color and pickups I want?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I would say yes - for $110 more to get what you want is worth it.


----------



## BangandBreach

$500 at the La Mesa (San Diego) Guitar center.


----------



## notasian

Agile pendulum pro 6 400$ looking to sell locally in wa! 

Agile Pendulum Pro 6 string guitar


----------



## brutalwizard

Ibanez Prestige RG2228 8 String Guitar!!!

rg2228 
$1100


----------



## ZenERG

*mod edit: this thread is for people to post stuff they saw that others might be interested in, not a way to bypass the classifieds for buying/selling for yourself*


----------



## Xibuque

Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist 8 String Gun Metal Grey Guitar | eBay


----------



## Jason Spell

Awesome Jackson.


----------



## Galius

Ummm...I think kurt goofed up. Either way I will share this with everyone. Looks like Kurt posted 3 Interceptor Pros 828s on ebay for the same price as the regular bolt on Interceptors.

Agile Interceptor Pro 828 EB Tribal Red 8 String Guitar New | eBay

EDIT : Looks like Kurt noticed it and ended the listing


----------



## s4tch

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320800428167

Cheap RGD321 in Canada. Basic extended range sixer, I'd give it a try.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Guitar Center in Nashville has an Agile Intrepid (828 I believe) for $399. I've seen it in person and played it, too.


----------



## Djent

Ibanez rg 2228 8 string Prestige MIJ w/ White EMG 808X pickups! Rare!! | eBay

Low bids on an RG2228. It's from a guy who took lessons from Tosin. He put in a set of white 808Xs to look like Tosin's 2228.


----------



## Galius

Ibanez RGA8 for $600 with EMG HZ pickups. Gotta be better than the stock pickups...Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar with stock EMG pickups Hard to find | eBay


----------



## Galius

The RGA8 above sold, but here is another one with a couple finish flaws for $511.99 shipped. Would be worth someones time to refinish this and put some good pickups in 

Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar Black | eBay


----------



## SirDjent

I doubt it but by any chance do you know if that guitar center still has that agile laying around?


----------



## Warlock_420

Elite instrument-Warr Guitar 

Awesome! Really awesome 12 string warr!!


----------



## Tree

Ibanez RGA8 8-string project guitar | eBay

Could be a good project for someone


----------



## no_dice

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but guitarcenter.com has Hellraiser C-8 specials (See Thru Black only) for $549.99.


----------



## dmarceo316

Ibanez RGA8
Ibanez RGA8 $650


----------



## SpaceDock

Who's pickin this up?

â Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 8-String w/ Bare Knuckle Pickups â | eBay

Rico 8 with BKP


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

SpaceDock said:


> Who's pickin this up?
> 
> â Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 8-String w/ Bare Knuckle Pickups â | eBay
> 
> Rico 8 with BKP


 
damn thats a good looking guitar


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

I think the reason no one is bidding on it is because of this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/188310-brj-hesperian-8-ebay.html

It's the same one, he just took down the fretwork picture and relisted it. Now that the second listing has ended with no bidders again he's probably going to relist it again.


----------



## Skullet

custom 8 string guitar | eBay

This might be of intrest to people , Black machine style 8 string


----------



## SenorDingDong

LTD 608B for $699

That's a pretty killer price. Just go to guitar center, used gear, and type in 8str.


----------



## stigmatodiaboli

Here is a Ibanez RGA8 8 string with blackouts for 600$

&#9658;&#9658;&#9658;Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar For Sale W/Upgraded Pi


----------



## stigmatodiaboli

LTD sc608 for 600$

LTD SC608B


----------



## USMarine75

Ibanez RG2228 at GuitarCenter used/online... *$1299*.

Guitar Center

search for item# *107519538*


----------



## USMarine75

*Jackson USA Custom Shop 2011 NAMM Soloist Baritone Blue Paradise Pearl Guitar | eBay*

*$2299*


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...5253D63%252526clkid%25253D7235456692047498389http://www.ebay.com/itm/Agile-Septo...p-/320875706023?pt=Guitar&hash=item4ab5aeb6a7

Seems Legit.


----------



## ForThisGift

My roommate posted a few guitars up on ebay. They are lefties, but are in awesome condition. 

Left Handed Agile Intrepid 828 8 string Guitar *Bare Knuckle Pickup*

Left Handed Schecter BlackJack ATX 8 string Guitar







*

*


----------



## crg123

AGILE INTERCEPTOR PRO 9 STRING GUITAR BRAND NEW!!!! W CASE @LOOk!!!!!!! | eBay

Only 8 transactions though, and theres a reserve. Just figured I'd share


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

Ibanez RG 2228 BKP Aftermaths 8 string guitar one of a kind | eBay

I figured I'd post this here and give ERG land a heads up.


----------



## kylendm

Agile Septor Pro 1030 EB CA Green Flame B Stock - RondoMusic.com


----------



## simonXsludge

RGA8 body on the bay, ships to the EU only:
Ibanez RGA8 RG Project Body black Mahagony | eBay


----------



## Hollowway

Schecter USA Custom Shop Avenger 8 String Electric Guitar with Case - Korina | eBay


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Schecter USA Custom Shop Avenger 8 String Electric Guitar with Case - Korina | eBay



It appears to be the exact one that DCGL had. 






Went for $3499 originally. Looks to be a good way to save $500+.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> It appears to be the exact one that DCGL had.



Interesting. Seeing that heel makes be decidedly less excited about that thing, though.


----------



## GiantBaba

used.guitarcenter.com has a Schecter Omen-8 for $280. Item #108017246 .


----------



## sage

On Vancouver Craigslist - original Leviiiathan Prototype dropped to $800. (he had it listed for $1500 a couple of months ago...)

LGM Leviiiathan 8 string prototype

If he's not interested in the whole PayPal/Shipping thing I can probably facilitate the deal somehow.


----------



## no_dice

Somebody PLEASE buy this thing before I do. I have the money but I really can't afford to spend it. 

Schecter Hellraiser C-VI BCH 30" Scale Baritone Bass VI Active EMG | eBay

EDIT: Nevermind, I caved in and bought it.  Now I have to sell one of my other guitars.


----------



## Galius

I know these M8Ms are pretty pricey so If anyone wants one band enough this one is on ebay at a pretty hefty discount.

Ibanez Custom M8M Meshuggah Signature Model 8 String Guitar | eBay


----------



## TMM

Hey, try searching this item # on GC's site: 108186375

S7 8-string, $1050.


----------



## Hollowway

TMM said:


> Hey, try searching this item # on GC's site: 108186375
> 
> S7 8-string, $1050.



 The ad definitely says 8 string, but the photos all show 7 strings....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TMM said:


> Hey, try searching this item # on GC's site: 108186375
> 
> S7 8-string, $1050.



Looks like gunshow86de's old S7.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...96881-strictly-7-cobra-bkps-hipshot-trem.html


----------



## chromaticdeath

Galius said:


> I know these M8Ms are pretty pricey so If anyone wants one band enough this one is on ebay at a pretty hefty discount.
> 
> Ibanez Custom M8M Meshuggah Signature Model 8 String Guitar | eBay


 
How is it that no one has bought this already, i would but the wife would shoot me


----------



## mcd

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks like gunshow86de's old S7.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...96881-strictly-7-cobra-bkps-hipshot-trem.html



wish he still had that S7 for sale


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mcd said:


> wish he still had that S7 for sale



Well, follow Tom's link and grab it for $500 less.


----------



## mcd

Thanks Max, I skipped that add last night!


----------



## Galius

chromaticdeath said:


> How is it that no one has bought this already, i would but the wife would shoot me



I think these things are WAYYY overpriced, but if someone got it for this price it wouldnt be quite so bad.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Not sure if this is an 7620 or 7420, looks like it'll go for cheap though 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IBANEZ-JAPA...091&pid=100013&prg=1004&rk=3&sd=160881050849&


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

Check it out. Great guitar at a great price!

For sale: Carvin DC800 Custom Dragonburst


----------



## median

*mod edit: this thread isn't for spamming your own sales, and since you decided to try to hide that it's your listing you can have some time off to boot*


----------



## lobotom

Ibanez prestige j-craft custom shop 8 string


----------



## in-pursuit

smells fishy.


----------



## Swyse

Unneeded post now


----------



## Explorer

I like that the link Median posted is the link provided by Craigslist to someone placing an ad, not published publicly, rather than the public Craigslist ad.

What are the odds that he accidentally typed that in by hand?

*laugh*


----------



## Galius

just picked one of these up to check out myself, so I figured I would post it in here for anyone wanting what looks to be an absolute steal on a new B stock.

RH ESP SC 608B Black 2 "B" Signature Series Stephen Carpenter Deftones 8 String | eBay


----------



## median

Apologize guys. Honestly, I didn't think this was against the rules (i.e. - a big deal). I thought it was a steal for the amp. Well, it's sold now. So all is well. Honest mistake...moving forward.



Check this one out: http://cleveland.craigslist.org/msg/3307272969.html (he's asking $500)







And no, it's not mine! LOL.I will post a few more to try and redeem myself. Jesus might resurrect from the dead afterall.


----------



## median

Here's another one: Agile Interceptor 8 string ($600)


----------



## median

And an Ibanez: Ibanez rga 8 string for sale ($650 asking)


----------



## median

Something custom (looks quite nice): Custom 8 string guitar (he's asking $950)


----------



## Galius

median said:


> Something custom (looks quite nice): Custom 8 string guitar (he's asking $950)



It sold. I contacted the guy a few weeks ago and he said it was gone. Still hasnt removed the post I see....


----------



## median

Galius said:


> It sold. I contacted the guy a few weeks ago and he said it was gone. Still hasnt removed the post I see....



Ah, weird. Yeah, some people are too lazy to take down their posts! Bastards. Thx for the heads up. This is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Galius

New Schecter Damien Elites for $419. Great bang for your buck.

Amazon.com: Schecter Damien Elite-8 Eight String Electric Guitar - Crimson Red: Musical Instruments


----------



## ra1der2

Galius said:


> New Schecter Damien Elites for $419. Great bang for your buck.
> 
> Amazon.com: Schecter Damien Elite-8 Eight String Electric Guitar - Crimson Red: Musical Instruments




Whoa man it's $409.22 now w/free shipping! The emg's and hardware cost that alone. Sweet deal. I don't need another 8 but how can you pass this up


----------



## abandonist

I don't really need an 8, but I couldn't pass it up. I'm without a regular guitar right now until I get my custom.


----------



## silentrage

Used In Store Used USED STRICTLY SEVEN COBRA 8 BLUE ELECTRIC GUITAR 8 STRING WC | GuitarCenter

Strictly 7 Cobra 8, guitar centre, $1050.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

Somebody should get this. At $500 it's a steal. 
8 STRING LTD


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

Type in 8STR in guitar center used, and you'll see a schecter omen 8 2012 with Emg 808x's for $300 bucks!


----------



## Galius

Used In Store Used USED IBANEZ RG2228 PRESTIGE 8 STRING ELECTRIC GUITAR | GuitarCenter


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Factory Custom Ibanez RG2228 Josh Travis from Tdte Glass Cloud RARE | eBay


----------



## TheBigGroove

Music Man John Petrucci Signature JPX 7 7 String Piezo Guitar Barolo | eBay 

if someone can snag this for $1800 that would be probably the best deal I've seen on one of these in a while. Looks mint. And because the bridge is the new symmetrical design it's 2012 or newer.


----------



## UCBmetal

Not suuuper familiar with ERG pricing and such, so I'm not incredibly certain this is a great deal, but with the BKP's this RGA 8 on Craigslist SF Bay Area might be a good look.

Ibanez RGA8, 8-String guitar for sale


----------



## Suho

Ebay listing for Strictly 7 8-string guitar w/ SD pups, black limba body (looks a little like spalted maple to me)-

Strictly Seven Guitars S7G Custom Shop 8 String Guitar w Hard Shell Case | eBay


----------



## jeleopard

Philly Craigslist has an RG2228A in Abington (my hometown! ) for $1350...

Ibanez RG2228 w/ DiMarzio D-Activators


----------



## JLocrian

There's a pretty sweet Agile 930 for sale literally right down the street from me lol

AGILE 9 STRING


----------



## bytortheraindog

Its from portland oregon. Just do a search for Agile on the portland Oregon craigslist link. It has Dimarzios as well and a case.

Agile Septor Pro 727. 
7-string long scale (or "baritone"). 

Neck-thru, cepheus high-mass bridge, with maple fretboard, grover machines, 27"scale, coil-tap, etc., Has DiMarzio pickups
Here's the full description of this guitar: Agile Septor Pro 727 EB CP Tribal Purple - RondoMusic.com
Though, I believe the tribal purple with maple fretboard in 27" scale is discontinued at this time. 
But they still carry the 25" Septor elite in that color scheme, as seen here:
Agile Septor Elite 725 DNC MN Tribal Purple - RondoMusic.com

its alot like their interceptor, but the design focuses more on the stability, sustain and energy transfer of a fixed bridge and thru-body string mounting, with passive high-output pickups for unveiled, un-processed tone.

Sounds insanely wicked through high gain amps. And if played clean, has a certain deep and melancholic kind of tone, with some meaning beneath it. If you care, I could send some over some work i did with it.

I am a keyboard player first, and honestly I rarely get time to play my guitars, especially as of late. And I have way too many instruments sitting around now. So, trying to clear some room here, and have things go to other folks who will use them more often. Otherwise, I love this guitar. Its one bad axe!

While we love a fender stratocaster, a tele, a gibson les paul - they're all great and classic, but still, this thing covers some amazing ground that those never could (if you want to go there, of course).

In very good condition (one tiny chip on back of headstock pointy tip)
Has case.

asking 375 obo

Email with your phone number, and I'll get back to you shortly.


----------



## crg123

^ Hey man if you going to sell something please put it in the marketplace section and follow the rules there. You have to wait until you have 100 posts to list anything here anyway. Just letting you know so you don't have to be warned by the mods first.


----------



## rekab

If I didn't already have ionizers I'd hop on this:

DiMarzio 8 string D Activator set 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150996576448


----------



## thebunfather

Seems like a good deal, even with the broken saddle.

Ibanez rga8 8 string


----------



## Galius

Chaeaper price on an Iron Label 8 for anyone interested.

New Ibanez RGIR28FE Iron Label Black 8 String Electric Guitar RG Series IR28FE | eBay


----------



## crg123

-----


----------



## crg123

Ibanez RG2228 with a custom Walnut body: Ibanez Prestige RG2228 8 String with Custom Walnut Burl Body | eBay

Seems pretty cool, so I figured I'd post it!


----------



## LORD S810

Just came here to post the Walnut Prestige. crg123 beat me to it. That thing is sexy.


----------



## OrganicGuitar

I was on the Milwaukee craigslist today and found this: * Studio Closing - Moving and Must Sell - Pro Gear*

Selling some gear, but most notably a Strictly Seven Solar 8 for $2000. My GAS is kicking in....


----------



## samthebrutal

Nice Carvin DC800 in green on my local craigslist, I would buy if i wasn't currently in the process of buying a new amp.

Carvin DC800


----------



## orange1

I just found this on CL:

Strictly Seven Solar 8 $2000

Strictly 7 Solar 8 String w/ Hipshot in dead mint studio use only condition"



Up for sale is an absolutely mint condition Strictly 7 Solar 8 that was lightly used for a short studio session. It has not been used since, and probably has less than 10 hours of use. It has factory upgraded Sperzel locking tuners and Dunlop strap locks. I'm looking for $2000 shipped CONUS including OHSC. This axe has no issues whatsoever, but I'd like to get on the waiting list for a Tosin Abasi Boden model instead after trying it out at NAMM this year. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] for more info or pics.

http://strictly7.com/ola-englund/




http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/msg/3697000937.html


----------



## hand amputation

Decent price on a WHITE Ibanez RG8.

Used Ibanez RG8 White | eBay

(Not my auction)


----------



## The Hoff

Really great looking blue swirl Ibanez RG8 equipped with D-Activators

Ibanez Swirl RG8 8 String Guitar BMC Dimarzio D Activator DNA Inlays | eBay


----------



## crg123

^ Over 1000 dollars for an RG8 wtf! You can put lipstick on a pig I guess. Its a nice guitar but even with the fix ups that's a really steep price for a guitar that goes for 400 normally.

It looks really cool but idk.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

crg123 said:


> ^ Over 1000 dollars for an RG8 wtf! You can put lipstick on a pig I guess. Its a nice guitar but even with the fix ups that's a really steep price for a guitar that goes for 400 normally.
> 
> It looks really cool but idk.



It was painted by Livewire and the fretboard is custom, which is a LOT of work, so I guess I can understand the price. Still, for a thousand bucks I could get an S8 and swirl it myself.


----------



## zachyl

I don't know if this is the right thread but I found a crazy cheap rga8 on craigslist and since I can't get it I thought I should share it with you guys.

Ibanez RGA8 8 string


----------



## FireInside

Damn, that is cheap.


----------



## MikeH

That's mega cheap. Might see if I can convince him to ship it and buy it off of him.

EDIT: Never mind. It sold.


----------



## Dommak89

This guy here https://www.facebook.com/schantesn?hc_location=stream sells his Blackcat Ninja 6 Bariton for 1250 &#8364;. Maybe somebody is interested.


----------



## AbsentCurtis

I wish I had the funds to pick this up myself - 

Carvin DC 800 Extended Range 8 String Electric Guitar - $800 (Auburn)


----------



## Dommak89

The Hacktivist's 8 string. Be aware it's an Invictus, but nevertheless, here it is

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151428018945213&set=gm.479295368816769&type=1&theater


----------



## lucasreis

I'll be sure to follow this thread... I want an 8 string so bad and I've been browsing ebay like crazy to find a great deal lol


----------



## Tree

Ibanez Prestige RG2228M 8 String RG 2228M Maple Made in Japan Completely Set Up | eBay


----------



## crg123

Not sure how legit this is but its Javier from AAL's old Illustrated custom build going for about 1k Javier Reyes Animals as Leaders Custom Illustrated Luthier 8 String Guitar | eBay


----------



## in-pursuit

zero feedback, seems legit.


----------



## sage

This thing looks crazy. The dude selling it might be, also. I never trust an ALL CAPPER. Ever. But anyways, on to the pr0n!

[][][] THE LUCKY 13 STRING HANDMADE CONCERT CLASSICAL GUITAR [][][]


----------



## MannyMoonjava

crg123 said:


> Not sure how legit this is but its Javier from AAL's old Illustrated custom build going for about 1k Javier Reyes Animals as Leaders Custom Illustrated Luthier 8 String Guitar | eBay


Wasn't that stolen?
I hope im wrong


----------



## InfinityCollision

It was not listed among the stolen guitars.


----------



## rikomaru

Already listed this in the 7 string auction thread, but listing here as well since it's an extended scale. 

Ibanez Prestige RG1077xl 7 string electric guitar


----------



## ost_rs

Carvin better for 1000-1200 $


----------



## Steve Naples

Schecter SLS C-8 on Reverb.
2013 Schecter SLS C-8 Matte Black | Reverb


----------



## ceiling_fan

Oh my god I want this so bad.

Carvin 8 String Guitar Claro Walnut Top and Back | eBay

DC800 with awesomely figured Claro Walnut top AND back (Op50) with a maple sandwich. Even the streaky ebony fretboard looks awesome... Gassing super hard for this one. Probably the best looking DC800 I've ever seen.

Anyone want to buy this for me? I'm desperate


----------



## JLocrian

Pretty sweet deal on a RG2228A

Ibanez Prestige RG2228A 8 String


----------



## crg123

edit: Ignore I thought these went for around 500 turns out they got for $399 new typically...



$324 with free shipping for a Jackson 8 string: Looks like a great deal for someone starting in the 8 string world. Too bad I don't need one. Figured I would share

Jackson JS32 8Q Dinky Trans Red Rosewood Fretboard JS32 8 String | eBay


----------



## DancingCloseToU

Awww yeaaa. Modded Ibanez RG8 'octaverse' is up on ebay. 

Ibanez RG8 8 String Swirled Modded DiMarzio PAF Hipshot Bridge Pyramid Inlays | eBay


----------



## crg123

This is pretty sweet. 9 string fan fret siggery custom: 9 String Siggery Heresy Fanned Guitar Blackmachine Bernie Rico Mayones Style | eBay

wish I had the funds haha. Not to mention this crazy deal on a Fanned fret, semi-hollow, solid mahogany back/ neck 7 string Kxk... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KxK-Seven-S...y-/271304740568?pt=Guitar&hash=item3f2b05ced8

Jesus christ...


----------



## Andrew91

New version of Ibanez  Iron Label S 8. 

Do want.


----------



## Inamorata

Ibanez RGA8QM $600


----------



## crg123

This is quite a strange instrument, just saw it on ebay thought you guys might be interested: 8 String Maroon Lap Steel Guitar | eBay







Apparently its a modded Schecter thats been turned into a lapsteel. Not sure who would buy this but I'm sure there are some of you out there who would be interested.


----------



## Galius

Heres a minty ATX 8 for the tasty price of $555 shipped including case.

Schecter Black Jack 8 String Guitar | eBay


And here are some BRAND NEW PRESTIGE RG2228s for $1300 shipped. Cant beat that if youre looking to pick one up!

New Ibanez RG2228GK Ibanez RG2228GK 8 String Electric Guitars Case 606559489626 | eBay


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

Galius said:


> Heres a minty ATX 8 for the tasty price of $555 shipped including case.
> 
> Schecter Black Jack 8 String Guitar | eBay
> 
> WOW there's a Steal!


----------



## SmackyChot

Galius said:


> Heres a minty ATX 8 for the tasty price of $555 shipped including case.
> 
> Schecter Black Jack 8 String Guitar | eBay



Sold. 


NGD incoming from a newbie.


----------



## Galius

Noice!! I'm glad that someone on here was able to take advantage of such a great deal.


SmackyChot said:


> Sold.
> 
> 
> NGD incoming from a newbie.


----------



## BillNephew

I just found this on craigslist. Is this guy high? These go for $400 new. It doesn't matter if it was lightly used. Used is used, and he's asking over 162% of the retail value brand new. It's an RG8.


----------



## Galius

Likely because of the $250 in pickups lol


----------



## XEN

Not an auction but Hello Music has the RG8 for $349
Hello Music: Ibanez Guitar RG8 Slim Wizard II - Neck Black


----------



## House74

If I wasn't looking for something in 28" scale i'd consider this, but anyone out there lookin for a 26.5", this seems like a good deal, normally $749 at sweetwater

Jackson Slatfxqmg 3 8 Soloist 8 String Electric Guitar Transparent Green | eBay


----------



## Zerox8610

Blue Ibanez RGA 8 White EMG 808X Hard Shell Case | eBay

A dude on the forums posted this beauty. If I was in the market for an 8...


----------



## Hexatticus

crg123 said:


> This is quite a strange instrument, just saw it on ebay thought you guys might be interested: 8 String Maroon Lap Steel Guitar | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently its a modded Schecter thats been turned into a lapsteel. Not sure who would buy this but I'm sure there are some of you out there who would be interested.



I'll bet you this guy (who is amazing) would buy that modded Schecter hellraiser lapsteel 

"Sleepwalk" @SlackKeyShow Bobby Ingano Hawaiian Lap Steel Guitar Master - YouTube



Here's an RG 7420 ... he says 7421 but I know the diff (read description. ugh ohh)

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/msg/4401569547.html


----------



## mschob

Shecter Jeff Loomis 7 up for grabs in Germany !

Schecter Jeff Loomis 2007 erste serie* 7 string EMP - NO esp Jackson Rich | eBay


----------



## DreamError

Seems Dallas CL has a Carvin DC800 up:

Carvin Custom Shop 8-String Guitar

Custom Shop Instrument Details:
Eight String Right Handed Extended Scale Guitar with EMG808X Upgraded Pickups
Bookmatched Figured Claro Walnut Top with Satin Matte Finish 
Maple Neck/Swamp Ash Body 
Clear Gloss Finish Back Of Neck
Figured Walnut Headstock Matches Body Color
8-String Pointed Headstock 4+4
Ebony Fingerboard
No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
20 in Fretboard Radius
Black Hardware 
Black Coils w/ Black Bezels
Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case

Somebody please buy it and CLIP THOSE F'ING STRING ENDS AT THE TUNERS


----------



## DreamError

LH Agile 8-string in Keller, TX:
Left handed Agile 8 string guitar


----------



## FatherBelial

I saw this tonight, Thought I would share it.
Carvin DC727
Mint Carvin DC 727 7-String


----------



## FatherBelial

There are some guitar strings on here... 
TENNESSEE 15 STRING BASS GUITAR | eBay


----------



## Strato

IM NEW


----------



## Galius

url=http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-RG8FM-TGB-Transparent-Gray-Burst-w-OHSC-Free-Case-RG8-/261581155626?pt=Guitar&hash=item3ce773ad2a]Ibanez RG8FM TGB Transparent Gray Burst w OHSC Free Case RG8 | eBay[/url]

Ibanez RG8FM SPB Sapphire Blue w OHSC Free Case RG8 | eBay

Not a bad deal for people wanting a beater or an entry level 8. Plus the bonus of a hard case.


----------



## ceiling_fan

There's a pretty high spec LEFT HANDED DC800 on eBay

Looks like Burled Maple Top and headstock, Flamed Maple Neck, Birdseye Maple board, abalone diamond inlays. Not sure on body wood, may be alder.

Carvin DC800 Electric Guitar 8 String with Case DC 800 LH Left Handed | eBay


----------



## will_shred

I don't know how you guys feel about reddit, but I found this dude in the UK selling an RG2228 for 700 quid. 

[WTS] 2007 Ibanez Prestige 8 string RG2228 : Gear4Sale


----------



## Azuricus

Here's a Universe on Ebay that's being held up for auction now, according to the seller it's suffered some light flood damage. At the time of this post it's going for $670USD, which is quite a lovely price for an axe like this!

Not able to afford it currently, sadly. Without further ado, the guitar can be found here.


----------



## Chox

Halo Guitars Seraphim 7 String Multi Scale Fan Fret SD Custom Nazgul Sentient B | eBay

Halo Seraphim 7, Nazgul Bridge, Sentient Neck. 

Listed as B-Stock, I believe because it's a discontinued model. Might want to investigate further if you're interested.

$799.00 + $108 shipping.


----------



## Demiurge

I know it's a mainstream retail site, but Lace Alumatone X-Bars 5.0 in black- $33 on Amazon right now. I thought it was a mistake and would get caught when an order was placed, but after placing the order last night, I got confirmation that 2 are now on their way.


----------



## Mangle

Anybody coming across a LEFT-HANDED Schecter A-8 (newer SLS style w/ that real nice thin neck) on the cheap, I'd love to hear about it!!!!


----------



## metale

Does this look ok?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=322009168607&alt=web 

Seems like aftermarket tuners?


----------



## Mangle

metale said:


> Does this look ok?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=322009168607&alt=web
> 
> Seems like aftermarket tuners?



What's that supposed to link to? All I'm getting is e-bay's random homepage advertising....


----------



## metale

The auction has ended, that is why the link is no longer working. It was a white RG8 with locking tuners, pickguard, single bridge humbucker and knob, rusty frets for some £249.


----------

